# K2Po4 or KHPo4



## Dolly Sprint 16v (11 Apr 2009)

Gang@ukaps

I have two powders in two differents bags

K2Po4 & KHPo4 are they the same ??????????????

Regards
Paul


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Apr 2009)

apart from a slight chemical difference they both do the same job.


----------

